# My world crash today



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

i just got fired from my new job, I made an error and it cost me. this is something i would nerver do, but because my mind wasnt focused on work and focused on divorce i fd up. i have no one to blame but myself. i had to come home and tell MSTBX. AND SHE SAID ITS NOT MY FAULT YOU CANT FUCNTION.! WOW. Any advice would help. This situation makes me look weak, and im not. Its crazy because i have to move out and i have no where to go


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are you telling he about this stuff anyway? You are soon to be divorced right? stick to discussing legalities and co-parenting ONLY.

Living in the same space with someone you are divorcing is bad news. 

Sorry to hear bout your job. Put your resume out there and start applying to new places.

Sometimes we have to go through a lot of SH*T to get to a good place.

You will be fine.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Why are you moving anywhere? Do not leave the marital home!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

GutPunch said:


> Why are you moving anywhere? Do not leave the marital home!


Quit knuckling under to her.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

... And, stick to one thread.

You are documenting your jorney, it's good to have it in one place.


----------



## RSFWID (Jun 5, 2013)

why would you stay?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

RSFWID said:


> why would you stay?


Legally, it can be construed as abandonment.


----------

